# Team Tomburg Alpencross 2005



## Handlampe (15. September 2005)

*
Von Steinach zum Gardasee

03.09.05 - 10.09.05*​




P.S. Ich möchte euch bitten hier keine Kommentare in denThread zu schreiben. Lobesgesänge und böse Briefe bitte in den Team Tomburg Fred


----------



## dubbel (15. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> [ img]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/8689/5_T_rme_Kopie.jpg[ /img]
> 
> Von Steinach zum Gardasee
> 
> 03.09.05 - 10.09.05​


na dann viel spaß. 

und jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (15. September 2005)

*Planung und Anreise*

Geplant von unserem Cheforganisator Ralf war ja eigentlich eine komplett andere Strecke. Es sollte von Garmisch aus auf westlicher Route Richtung Gardasee gehen. 
Leider spielten hier die Wassermassen, die sich vorher am Alpenrand bzw. in Österreich ausgeschüttet und z.B. das Patznauental ein wenig weggespült hatten uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung.
So musste also kurzerhand umgeplant werden. Kurzerhand heisst in unserem Fall: 1 Woche vorher

Schnell neue Route geplant, gemeinsam neue Unterkünfte organisiert und reserviert. Dank I-Net klappte dieses dann auch relativ reibungslos.

So konnte es dann also am Samstag den 3. September los gehen.
Die Sternfahrt führte als erstes von Meckenheim, Alfter, Köln und Leverkusen nach Linz am Rhein zu unserem Doctore.

Eigentlich war die gemeinsame Fahrt mit zwei Autos Richtung Österreich geplant. Allerdings durch diverse Staus und Unstimmigkeiten zur Streckenführung kam es dann zur ersten Spaltung der Gruppe und so wurde Steinach auf verschiedenen Strecken erreicht.

Kleine Impressionen zur Fahrt:

_Was wollen die ganzen Blechbüchsen hier auf der Bahn _





_Mit dem letzten Tropfen über die Grenze gerettet und für 20 Cent je Liter günstiger getankt....da kann man auch mal glücklich sein_





In Steinach am Brenner angekommen ging es zu unserer ersten Unterkunft. Die Strasse zum "Schützenwirt" hatte es allerdings in sich und so zeigte uns ein Verkehrsschild unmissverständlich was uns die nächsten Tage wohl auch mit dem Bike blühen würde.






Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen......es ging bergan.....also.....nur keinen Schwung verlieren und alles was drin ist LI. 
Ja...aber, was machen denn die Radfahrer da mitten auf der Strasse? los....weg da (1000 U/min).....jetzt macht schon Platz (500 U/min)... zu spät (0/U/min).....die Fuhre steht.

Nach diversen Fahrerwechseln und mehrere Kupplungsbeläge später kamen wir aber dann doch oben an.






Die abendliche Überprüfung durch unsere Neigungstester ergab allerdings das die Steigung wirklich äusserst steil war.






Bei zünftigem Weizenbier und Wienerschnitzel ließen wir dann den Tag ausklingen.


----------



## Handlampe (15. September 2005)

*1. Etappe: Von Steinach nach Sterzing* 


Es konnte also los gehen. Unserer Zweiräder scharten schon mit den Hinterhufen. 
Aber langsam, langsam mit den jungen Pferden. Zuerst einmal müssen hier natürlich die Protagonisten der Überquerung vorgestellt werden:






Von links haben wir da Ralf (blitzfitz), Uwe (Handlampe), Thomas (backloop), Markus (p.pipowitsch), Manfred (Manni) und den schon am Morgen müden bzw. liegenden Thomas (daywalker 74)

So, jetzt hieß es also bei herrlichem Wetter die 8 Kilo Backsteine auf den Rücken geschnallt und hoch in die erste Steigung Richtung Vinaders,



 

 

vorbei an kleinen Kapellchen ging es auf eine Anhöhe um dann später hauptsächlich auf Asphalt wieder hinunter in die kleine Siedlung Vinaders zu gelangen. Hier hatte ich schon meinen ersten Defekt zu vermelden. Meine frisch gewartete Federgabel hatte plötzlich keine Lust mehr ihren kompletten Federweg zu nutzen. Anstatt mit üblichen 125mm durfte ich dann den Rest des Alpencrosses mit 80mm Federweg auskommen. Aber war ja alles nicht so schlimm....wir waren ja schon fast drüber, die läppischen 14000hm die wir noch vor uns hatten konnten auch mit dem Reservefederweg bewältigt werden.

Ab Vinaders folgte dann der richtige Aufstieg zum Sattelberg. 
Zuerst fahrender, dann schiebender und dann Pause machender Weise.



 

 



Da wir im Forum etwas über den marodierenden Bauern der Sattelalm gehört hatten entschlossen wir uns halt nicht die Orginalroute über den Privatgrund dieses Landwirten zu nehmen, sondern den neu in den Wald gefrästen Weg, der steil zum Sattelberg führt, allerdings nicht ahnend, das dieser so steil war das uns 400hm Schiebepassage bevor standen. Sicherlich hätte man viele Passagen auch fahren können, nur direkt auf der ersten Etappe direkt alle Körner verschiessen muß ja nun nicht sein.

Nach der Baumgrenze erwartete die Schiebenden zwar keine Besserung der Neigungsgrade, dafür allerdings die erste feine Aussicht






Es folgte die Querung des Berges über die Brennergrenzkammstrasse mit fantastischen Tiefblicken in das Tal



 

 

 

 

Unter dem Sandjoch nahmen wir dann die unspektakuläre Variante auf Schotter und Teer hinunter nach Gossensaß. 






Ralf hatte zwar im Hang den Wanderweg Nr. 1 entdeckt, da wir aber nicht sicher waren ob dieser fahrbar war und wir auch schon ein paar Höhenmeter unter dem Einstieg waren entschieden wir uns weiter zu fahren.  Im Nachhinein nach der lektüre einiger Beiträge hier im Forum scheint dieser aber ein echtes Leckerchen zu sein. SCHADE....dann halt das nächste Mal.
Vorteil unserer Variante war dafür aber der kurze Abstecher zur Wechselalm mit lecka Kaiserschmarren und Speckknödeln






Weiter ging es hinunter bis ins Tal, wo uns eine alte Bahntrasse Richtung Gossensaß führte.






Der Rest war dann mehr oder weniger ausrollen. Wellaform ging es hauptsächlich über Asphalt in das hübsche Städtchen Sterzing, 






wo wir uns im Hotel Lamm einquartierten. Eine gute Wahl, denn sowohl das Abendessen (mit Nachschlag) und das Frühstücksbuffet waren absolut im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Pepin (15. September 2005)

toll bin schon auf die nächsten etappen gespannt


----------



## Superfriend (15. September 2005)

@Manni & Pepin: Pssst!

Ihr wisst doch:



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte euch bitten hier keine Kommentare in denThread zu schreiben.


----------



## rohstrugel (15. September 2005)

Ja ja,
schon gemein einen Thread aufzumachen, in dem kein anderer was reinschreiben darf


----------



## karstenr (16. September 2005)

Die erste Etappe sind wir auch bei unserer Transalp im August gefahren. Nur sind wir am Nachmittag noch von Sterzing über den Jaufenpass und runter bis St. Martin.
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## p_pipowitsch (16. September 2005)

Ralf hatte zwar im Hang den Wanderweg Nr. 1 entdeckt, da wir aber nicht sicher waren ob dieser fahrbar war und wir auch schon ein paar Höhenmeter unter dem Einstieg waren entschieden wir uns weiter zu fahren.  Im Nachhinein nach der lektüre einiger Beiträge hier im Forum scheint dieser aber ein echtes Leckerchen zu sein. SCHADE....

Kann mich erinnern, dass dein Bruder alias the Daysleeper und meine Wenigkeit den Trial (etwa 2HM unter dem Einstieg) entdeckten und ins Tal fahren wollten. Aber es sei euch verziehen, weil der Schnaps nach dem Kaiserschmarren war wirklich super.

So, Klarenheiten beseitigt.
Gruß
Xo-/Nörglo-/Pipo-witsch


----------



## Handlampe (16. September 2005)

*2. Etappe: (1.Teil) Von Sterzing nach Stefansdorf 
*
Die heutige Etappe bot eigentlich nur eine Steigung, die hatte es allerdings in sich, aber dazu später mehr. 
Zu Beginn hieß es natürlich sich am Frühstücksbuffet ordentlich den Wanst voll zu stopfen und alle aufgreifbaren Papierservietten zu nutzen um diverse Kuchen, Croisants und Brötchen, also den Wegproviant, unauffällig an den Kellnern vorbei zu schmuggeln.
Nach der üblichen Fahrradwartung ging es dann um kurz vor 9 los. 
Von Sterzing wurde dann zuerst mal das Pfitschtal gesucht und gefunden. Anfangs auf dem Radweg ging es dann abseits der Fahrstrasse auf unterschiedlichen Wegen (mal Gras, mal Schotter, mal Trail) taleinwärts Richtung Stausee



 

 



Neue Erkenntnisse in diesem fremden Land wurden gesammelt: z.B. das hier die Bäche nicht unter, sondern auf den Brücken verlaufen:






Weiter ging es auf der Fahrstrasse am Stausee bei Ried vorbei






....eine kurze Verschnaufpause auf dieser breiten Strasse durch das Pfitschtal war uns vergönnt, bis dann in Fußendraß der eigentliche Aufstieg hinauf zum Pfundererjoch began.
Knapp 1200hm am Stück waren jetzt zu bewältigen. Im Durchschnitt mit über 13% für die gesamte Steigung zeigte die Uhr aber auch immer wieder Steigungsspitzen bis zu 20% an. So quälte sich jeder mehr oder weniger für sich alleine durch eine atemberaubende Bergwelt.



 

 



Auf knapp 2200m gab es aber dann die wohlverdiente Rast für Alle:






Was hier aber noch niemand von uns ahnte: Manfred's Freilauf hatte sich wohl zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon von einigen Sperrklinken getrennt gehabt. Ca. 500m nach der Rast war dann plötzlich Ende mit dem Vortrieb. So durfte dann Manni die restlichen 300 hm schiebender Weise bewältigen. Da wir aber alle so dufte Typen sind, schlossen wir uns kurze Zeit später einfach solidarisch an:   






Die Solidarität bei Thomas W. aus A. bei B. ging sogar so weit, das er sich Blasen in seinen Schuhen lief und von Manni dann die wirklich richtige Bergbesohlung verpasst bekam. (Man achte auf den rechten Fuß)






Trotzdem haben wir es aber alle auf das Dach dieses Alpencrosses auf 2560m geschafft:






Trotz herrlichem Wetter zog es hier oben wie Hechtsuppe und so machten wir uns möglichst schnell auf die Abfahrt. Und was soll ich sagen: EIN TRAUM
Für mich war es die schönste Abfahrt dieses AC. Anfangs durch das Auenland, vorbei an Frodo Beutlin und seinen Freunden, dann über eine kleine Hochebene mit anschließendem Ausblick auf unsere nächste Jausestation, die Weitenbergalm:






Nun wurde es Technisch: Ein herrlicher Pfad schraubte sich über viele Serpentinen, alles noch fahrbar,  hinunter zu der beschriebenen Alm:






Diese technischen Passagen forderten dann auch ihre ersten Opfer. Im nächsten Bild z.B. sehen wir Kollege backloop im Ansatz zum frontloop:






Nicht im Bild eingefangen war der Test von Markus, ob der Rucksack auch als Airback zu gebrauchen war. Bei seinem eleganten Abgang über den Lenker machte er eine genaue Punktlandung auf diesem Airsack bzw. Ruckback: TEST bestanden.
Alle Stürze gingen glücklicherweise ohne nennenswerte Schäden aus und so konnten wir dann die gemeinsame Pause auf der Weitenbergalm geniessen.

Nach der Rast ging es dann weiter, vorbei am tief eingeschnittenen Weitenbachtal,






um dann durch das Pfunderertal auf der Fahrstrasse weiter bergab zu rollen. Zur Errinnerung: MMM (Mitbiker Manfred Marik) war ja immer noch ziemlich Vortriebslos unterwegs. Alleine die Schwerkraft schob ihn weiter nach vorne. So wurde also im Pfunderertal eine neue Art von Rennen ausgetragen: Wer tämmelt- verliert. So kam es zu harten Windschattenduellen in denen nur eines zählte: Geringer cw-Wert


 

Kurz vor Vintl gab es dann den nötigen Reparaturstopp. Es kam das Allheilmittel Kabelbinder zum Einsatz:






Eigentlich nicht schlecht, die Idee. Da gibt es nur eine Sache zu berücksichtigen: ACHTUNG: Man hat keinen Freilauf mehr....die Pedale drehen sich mit. Hmm, das hatte Manni wohl beim losfahren nicht bedacht. 

Also trug sich Folgendes zu: (Leicht abschüssige Strasse) Auf das Fahrrad geschwungen- geschmeidig in die Pedale eingerastet- elegant im stehen weitergerollt (natürlich ohne zu treten)- 4 schwarze Plastikstrippen durch die Gegend fliegen sehen.
Das war es dann also wieder mit dem Marik-Kunstoffantrieb. Also musste wieder geschoben werden. In Vintl erreichten wir dann das Pustertal. Hier ging es aber nicht wie geplant talaufwärts, sondern die Rienz hinunter, da uns Einheimische berichtet hatten das in Mühlbach ein Fahradhändler existieren würde. Dieser kleine Abstecher sollte unsere Etappe um ca. 15 km verlängern. Der Fahradhändler entpuppte sich als "Alleswasfahrbarist" Händler. Spezielle Parts, geschweige denn einen einzelnen Freilauf konnte man hier natürlich nicht erwarten. So erwarb Manni für kleines Geld (99,50 ) ein Hinterrad mit einer lumpigen Deore-Nabe und der billigsten Mavic Felge. Von den Speichen möchte ich jetzt lieber nicht reden....die waren bestimmt Marke Eigenbau- aus alten Resten von Drahtzäunen zusammen gebacken. ---> Fortsetzung


----------



## Handlampe (16. September 2005)

*2. Etappe: (2.Teil): Von Sterzing nach Stefansdorf
*

Langsam wurde es spät im schönen Pustertal und es lagen noch 27 km vor uns. Also hieß es jetzt: Tempo machen. Auf Fahradwegen ging es jetzt entlang der Rienz talaufwärts- immer schön den Belgier kreiseln lassend.
Auf der Höhe von Kiens verliessen wir dann die Rienz und es ging über schöne Wald und Feldwege, vorbei an der Michelsburg






zu unserem Etappenziel Stefansdorf, oder wie der Italiener sagt: St. Stefano
Hier erwartete uns die nobelste Unterkunft des gesamten Alpencrosses: Das Sporthotel Winkler mit geschmeidigen 4 Sternen. 



 

Schade, das wir gerade hier erst um kurz nach 7 eintrudelten, gab es doch sehr feine Wellnessangebote zu nutzen. Obwohl der Wellnessbereich offiziell um 19 Uhr schloß liessen es sich die meisten Teilnehmer nicht nehmen, nach dem reichlichen Abendessen zumindest einmal den Pool für eine elegante Arschbombe zu nutzen.



 



Hier ein Lob an die sehr netten Mitarbeiter des Hotels, ausser dem Whirlpool konnten wir alles noch zu später Stunde nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (16. September 2005)

nett - bisher seid ihr ja fast unsere diesjährige Route gefahren - abgeguckt?  
bin mal gespannt, wo's weiter her geht: Kronplatz, S. Vigil, Limojoch?


----------



## Handlampe (17. September 2005)

*3. Etappe: Von Stefansdorf zur Faneshütte*

Blick aus dem Fenster: Strahlend blauer Himmel, nein wie langweilig, schon wieder traumhaftes Wetter. Nach den gestrigen Strapazen waren aber Alle ein wenig ausgepumpt und das riesige Frühstücksbuffet (verteilt auf 2 Räume) trug auch dazu bei, dass wir heute erst um 9.30 Uhr auf den Rädern saßen. Laut unserem Guide Ralf sollte es ja heute auch nur eine "Verbindungsetappe" sein- alles ganz easy. 
Also gut, dann gingen wir mal die ersten 1000hm am Stück zum Kronplatz an. Soso, teilweise 15 % sind also was für den Einsteiger. Aber da wir ja zu knallharten Dreckschweinen mutiert waren machte uns das ja eigentlich nichts mehr aus. 

So schauten wir uns zuerst einmal auch die Schattenseiten des (Winter)- Tourismuß an und genossen dann aber über der Baumgrenze wieder die leckere Aussicht über das Pustertal mit seinem Zentrum Bruneck






Vor dem Kronplatz zweigte rechts der Weg Richtung St. Vigil ab. Dieser Abzeig wurde genutzt für eine kleine Pause bzw. die Gruppe wieder zusammen zu führen, die sich in viele Einzelfahrer aufgeteilt hatte. Es blieb Zeit für einige Photos zu schießen. Hier z.B. mit p. pipowitsch in der Hauptrolle:






Weiter ging es Anfangs auf Schotter, später aber auf einem sehr schönen Trail, den wir zufälliger Weise gefunden hatten hinunter Richtung St. Vigil



 



Preis für solche Trailtests sind dann hin und wieder ein paar selbstgemachte Schiebe und Tragepassagen. Bis auf dieses kurze Stück hatte sich dieser wirklich sehr schöne Pfad aber absolut gelohnt. 
Fast im Tal auf der Fahrstrasse angekommen ging es zuerst einmal in die falsche Richtung. Im nächsten Ort kurz eine Einheimsche gefragt (noch ging das, da wir uns noch im zweisprachigen Raum Südtirols befanden) und dann wieder zurück gerollt. So erreichten wir St. Vigil, wo wir in einem kleinen Gasthof Rast machten. Nach div. Nudelgerichten ging es dann weiter auf der Teerstrasse Richtung Pederü-Alm durch die herrliche Landschaft des Naturparkes Fanes.



 



Ab der Pederü-Alm hieß es dann noch einmal Zähne zusammenbeißen: Die letzten 400 hm galt es jetzt wieder auf Schotter mit anfänglichen 14 % Steigung im Schnitt zu bewältigen. Aufgelockert durch die Fahrt über eine Hochebene gab es als finalen Anstieg teilweise 18 % zu meistern. Dementsprechend groß war dann auch die Freude bei der Ankunft an der Fanesalm:





Unsere Unterkunft für die Nacht:






Verwöhnt durch den 4-Sterne Luxus vom Vortag war natürlich die Unterbringung im 4-Bett Lager bzw. 2-Bett Abstellkammer ein ziemlicher Abstieg für uns. Naja, trotz Allem gehört das bei einer Hüttenübernachtung natürlich dazu. Obwohl man ja bei der Faneshütte fast schon von einem kleinen Hotel sprechen kann. 
Das Abendessen war dann auch nicht wirklich üppig. Immerhin gab es bei der Vorspeise (Käseknödel) Nachschlag. Die Spätzle mit Gulasch waren dafür aber sehr übersichtlich. 
So ging es nach dem üblichen Glas Gerstensaft in die Kojen. Die Nacht war dann eher unruhig: 
Es kam zum harten Wettkampf: 
Wer sägt am lautesten?
Wer bläht am stinkigsten? 

Die Sieger konnten nicht eindeutig ermittelt werden.


----------



## rpo35 (18. September 2005)

Liest sich gut Uwe !
Du weißt, dass wir exakt zur selben Zeit unterwegs waren ? 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. September 2005)

Aaaaaaaah - wer fährt denn da mit "Schutzblech"?!!   

Schöner Bericht, Uwe!   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2005)

*4. Etappe (1.Teil) : Von der Faneshütte nach Aleghe*

Es stand die Königsetappe in's Haus. Also, heute mal was früher aus den Federn bzw. Schlafpazellen und am Frühstücksbuffet nach Herzenslust geschlemmt.
Vergeßt, was ich da gerade geschrieben habe.....das mit dem frühen Aufstehen trifft wohl noch zu....das mit dem schlemmen dann nicht mehr so wirklich.
Das Frühstück auf der Faneshütte kann man dann eher als besseren Snack bezeichnen. Pro Person gab es etwa die Menge an Essbaren, die wir an den vorherigen Unterkünften als Wegproviant an den Kellner zusätzlich noch vorbei geschleust hatten.
Nagut, mussten wir halt mit leben, also schnell weiter und raus in's Freie....oder lieber doch nicht. Geschmeidige 2 Grad, immerhin im Plusbereich zeigte das eletronische Termometer an- ganz schön frisch. Obwohl, ich zitiere Markus M.: "Kaiserwetter zur Königsetappe" herrschte. Aber dafür hatten wir den Rucksack auch gepackt, wäre ja albern gewesen, wenn wir gewisse Kleidungsstücke nur so zum Spass mitgeschleppt hätten. Um es Vorweg zu nehmen: Ich habe bei diesem Alpencross wirklich alles genutzt was ich dabei hatte.

Nach den üblichen Schmier und Einstellarbeiten ging es um 8.20 Uhr los.
Mal eben die kurze Rampe hoch zum Limojoch- herrlich zum Warm fahren und dann nur noch staunen und genießen: Was für eine Landschaft.

Die Bilder vom Limojoch bzw. der grossen Fanesalpe lass ich mal unkommentiert: 
Klickt einfach auf die Bilder und habt Freude (Vorsicht: nicht so viel sabbern- schlecht für die Tastatur)



 

 

 




 

 

 



Die Route verlief eben über diese grosse Fanes Alpe zum Col  Locia und man darf sie einfach nur als atemberaubend bezeichnen.

Vom Col führte uns der Pfad dann steil bergab- Anfangs noch mit ein paar Tragestellen hat es nachher richtig Laune gebracht diesen anspruchsvollen Trail hinunter zu schreddern. 
Unten im Tal wurde dann die Fahrstrasse gequert, die hoch zum Passo Valparola führte. Hier wollten wir ja eigentlich hin, aber auf schöneren Wegen, abseits des Verkehrs.
So ging es also erstmal entgegengesetzt am, durch und über den Rio Ferierra



 



Noch vor der Eisenofenalm began dann der Anstieg zum Pass. Doch mit gewissen Neigungsgraden versehen, schlängelte sich der Weg hoch durch die Kiefernwälder um dann auf halber Strecke wieder auf die Fahrstrasse zu stossen. Die letzen 200 hm erklommen wir dann über Asphalt. 
Vom Passo di Valparola war es dann nur noch ein Katzensprung zum Passo Falzarego. Von hier rollten wir nur noch einige Meter abwärts um dann unsere Mittagsrast in herrlicher Bergkulisse bei einem Fläschchen Bit zu genießen. 



 

---> Fortsetzung


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2005)

*4. Etappe (2. Teil): Faneshütte - Aleghe*

Wolken zogen auf. Sollten uns tatsächlich noch die Unwetter heimsuchen. So machten wir uns dann doch etwas zügiger von unserer zugegebenerweise recht touristischen Raststation in die Abfahrt auf der Passstrasse.
Doch so schnell die Wolken gekommen waren und hier z.B. den Col de bos
umschlungen hatten:






...so schnell waren sie dann auch wieder verschwunden bzw. blieben als Wolkenfetzen in den umliegenden Dreitausendern hängen- auch ein sehr imposanter Anblick

Von der Passstrasse begann dann der Aufstieg zum Rif. Averau, vorbei an den Cinque Torri (siehe Startbild). Anfangs als Teerstrasse ging es dann über der Baumgrenze bzw. ab den 5 Türmen wieder richtig zur Sache. Zwar als breite Schotterpiste, aber mit extremer Neigung zog der Weg hoch zum Rifugio 
Alles bestens schiebbar.






Angekommen auf über 2400m war es dann auch wieder ein wenig zugig. Nach kleiner Rast (Junge, sind wir an dem Tag oft eingekehrt) polterten wir in die Abfahrt- kein wirklicher Spass. Auf übler Rüttelpiste mit viel losem Geröll wurden dann in dem Skigebiet nicht nur 400hm bis zum Rif. Fedare vernichtet, sondern auch meine Kucident-Haftcreme auf eine harte Bewährungsprobe gestellt.
Hier kehrten wir ausnahmsweise mal nicht ein, nahmen auch nicht die Fahrstrasse bergab, sondern entschieden uns für den Wanderweg 464 der direkt von der Strasse abging.
Dieser entpuppte sich als äusserst schmaler Wiesenpfad, der aber ausser  weniger Passagen komplett fahrbar war.



 

 

Nach ca. 200hm abwärts gefahrener Strecke auf diesem schönen Pfad haben wir dann wohl eine falsche Entscheidung getroffen . Der 464'er zweigte hier rechts kurz steil bergan ab. Da der andere Weg aber verlockend nach unten führte, schwenkten wir Diesen ein.
Leider führte uns dieser Weg wieder zurück auf die Fahrstrasse, aber irgendwie hatte  auch niemand mehr die Lust und den Dampf das Stück wieder hoch zu strampeln.
Für mich war dann auch die Etappe ab hier abprupt beendet. Genervt von den Schleifgeräuschen meiner Hinterradbremse löste ich meinen Schnellspanner um das Rad ein wenig zu justieren. Da ich das Laufrad danach richtig "anknallen" wollte nutzte ich meinen Aduptor zum festdrücken des Schnellspanners. Was soll ich sagen: Klarer Fall: Übertrainiert. Der Schnellspanner hielt dieser Kraft nicht stand und zerbröselte mit lautem Geräusch.
Tja, selber Schuld. Da stand ich nun, ohne feste Verbindung vom Rad zum Rahmen. Also machte ich mich auf den Fußmarsch. Der Rest der Mannschaft fuhr weiter, in der Hoffnung in Selva di Cadore einen Fahrradhändler aufzuspüren.
Mein anfänglicher Fußmarsch änderte sich nach kurzer Zeit in vorsichtiges Rollen- das Rad hielt ja noch, solange man nicht in die Pedale trat- nach weiteren 100 hm kam mir die selbe Idee wie Manni bei seiner Panne mit dem Freilauf: KABELBINDER. So befestigte ich mit zwei Kabelbindern das Laufrad mit dem Rahmen und es hielt auch tatsächlich. 
Ein freundlicher schweizer Motorradfahrer wollte mich sogar schon mitnehmen- ich lehnte aber dankend ab.
Nach 500 hm in Selva di Cadore angekommen hatten die Jungs schon verweifelt einen Radhändler (sogar auch schon  im Nachbardorf) gesucht. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Glücklicherweise war Thomas B. auch schon ein wenig angeschlagen und fuhr dann mit mir gemeinsam über Strasse hinab nach Aleghe.

Der Rest nahm die letzte Steigung zum Fernazza noch in Angriff. Laut der Erzählung gab es dort hinauf am Ende:
 Die Hochleistungsrampe:

*42 % *






Oben angekommen gab es keine Möglichkeit in der Hütte einzukehren: Sie wurde zu scharf bewacht:






Von der Abfahrt kursieren jetzt verschiedene Meinungen. Da gab es die Fullyfraktion (Thomas und Markus): Die fand ihn Spitze. Unsere Hardtailer Ralf und Manni hingegen fanden sie garnicht so lustig. 
Da ich, nachdem ich in Aleghe einen Schnellspanner erstanden hatte, den Kollegen noch 500 hm entgegen gefahren bin (leider hab ich sie nicht mehr etroffen.) und auch einen Teil der selben markierten Abfahrt gefahren bin hab ich auch noch ne Meinung:
Da wohl 2 Tage vorher hier ein Rennen stattgefunden hat, war der Weg extrem umgepflügt- ich fand das nicht sehr berauschend- selbst ohne Rucksack war es bei mir ein fürchterliches Geeier.

Nach meiner grossen Panne und der langen Etappe schlug das Hauptfeld dann auch erst um 19.45 Uhr im Hotel Aleghe ein.

Nach dem Duschen und dem entziffern der Speisekarte gab es dann ein schmackhaftes Abendessen bei der üblichen Kaltschale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p_pipowitsch (20. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Geschmeidige 2 Grad, immerhin im Plusbereich zeigte das eletronische Termometer an- ganz schön frisch. Obwohl, ich zitiere Markus M.: "Kaiserwetter zur Königsetappe" herrschte.



Wer zum Teufel ist Markus M.?


----------



## p_pipowitsch (20. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Abfahrt kursieren jetzt verschiedene Meinungen. Da gab es die Fullyfraktion (Thomas und Markus): Die fand ihn Spitze. Unsere Hardtailer Ralf und Manni hingegen fanden sie garnicht so lustig.



., dafür hat Manfred aber ganz schön brennen lassen, oder vielleicht haben doch nur seine Bremsen versagt. Außerdem war die Alternative über den Teer mit Ralf kein Thema für ihn.

Ich erkenne einen deutlichen Zusammenhang zwischen der Antipathie zu dieser Strecke und dem Alter der Fahrer.


----------



## Manni (20. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Abfahrt kursieren jetzt verschiedene Meinungen. Da gab es die Fullyfraktion (Thomas und Markus): Die fand ihn Spitze. Unsere Hardtailer Ralf und Manni hingegen fanden sie garnicht so lustig.
> Da ich, nachdem ich in Aleghe einen Schnellspanner erstanden hatte, den Kollegen noch 500 hm entgegen gefahren bin (leider hab ich sie nicht mehr etroffen.) und auch einen Teil der selben markierten Abfahrt gefahren bin hab ich auch noch ne Meinung:
> Da wohl 2 Tage vorher hier ein Rennen stattgefunden hat, war der Weg extrem umgepflügt- ich fand das nicht sehr berauschend- selbst ohne Rucksack war es bei mir ein fürchterliches Geeier.



Das kann ich nun nicht so stehen lassen.
Die Abfahrt war super, auch mit dem Hardtail. Ein gut sitzenden Rucksack, etwas Selbstbewußtsein  und Fahrtechnik vorrausgesetzt. Erst führte ein Trail leicht abfallend über den mit Büschen, Gräsern und Moos bewachsenen Kamm, dann ging es ab der Baumgrenze heiß her. Ein steiniger, leicht verblockter Trail, immer mal mit kleinen Stufen und herrlichen Serpentinen wechselte sich mit Waldboden ab. Im oberen Teil überhaupt nicht umgegraben, aber oft steil. Dann gab es natürlich auch die eine oder andere Kletterpartie, wenn der Weg doch mal zu steil wurde. Ab dem Dorf Coi stimme ich Uwes Beschreibung von umgegrabenem Waldboden und üblen Karrenwegen zu.













Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (21. September 2005)

*5. Etappe: Von Alleghe nach San Martino*

Trotz erster schlechterer Wetteraussichten (Am südlichen Alpenrand sollte es schon die ganze Zeit schütten) lachte uns an diesem Morgen wieder die Sonne entgegen. Da es das Frühstück erst ab 8 gab, saßen wir dann letztendlich erst  um 9.30 auf den Rädern.
Zum Einrollen verlief unsere Route am See entlang, an dem Alleghe liegt,






um dann auf der Verkehrsstrasse direkt einmal 170 hm bergab zu vernichten (was für eine Verschwendung)
Erst in Avoscan ließen wir die Hauptverkehrsstrasse hinter uns und es hieß auf malerischer Route in herrlicher Morgenstimmung:






Höhenmeter sammeln.
Genauer gesagt waren es 500 hm, quasi Peanuts für uns  
 Nunja, es durfte natürlich in dieser Steigung nicht unsere obligatorische, tägliche Schiebepassage fehlen. Bildlich festgehalten, obwohl gewisse Radler bei ihrer schiebenden Tätigkeit nicht erkannt werden wollten:





Nach einigen Auf und Ab's durch kleine italienische Dörfchen und nach unspektakulärer Abfahrt erreichten wir das Val Canale.
Wir folgten Diesem taleinwärts, anfangs über die Fahrstrasse, später auf Fahradwegen abseits der Strasse bis Molino. Hier wurde der ansässige Mini-Markt geplündert. Tatsächlich machte der Besitzer, nachdem wir das Ladenlokal verlassen hatten, das Licht aus und fuhr heim. Warscheinlich hatte er genug Umsatz für die nächsten Wochen gemacht.
Es folgte der Anstieg auf Teer hinaug zum Passo Valles. Nach den diversen Gemeinheiten der Vortage waren diese 800 Höhenmeter fast schon eine Erholung.
Apropos Erholung:






Die durfte natürlich auf dem Pass (2060m) nicht fehlen.
Oben hatten wir dann allerdings kein wirklich gute Gefühl. Die schwarze Wand, die da links auftauchte....sah nicht gut aus.






Als uns dann Ralf mitteilte, das dies auch genau die Richtung war, in die wir mussten.... Also ab in die Abfahrt auf der Passstrasse. 
Nach ca. 5km zweigte dann links der Schotterweg in's Val Venigia ab. Und was uns hier wieder erwartete ließ Einem den Mund (wieder mal) offen stehen. Ich hätte vor lauter fotografiererei fast das biken vergessen:



 

 

 

Der geneigte Leser wird sich jetzt sicher schon fragen: Wo ist denn nun diese verdammte Wolkenwand abgeblieben.

Da war Sie:






...und es ging direkt hinein und hoch zur Baita Segatini.






Aber ich muß euch entäuschen: Für Regen hat es nicht gereicht. Es wurde zwar merklich kühler und oben war es dann auch nichts mit Fernsicht, aber im Großen und Ganzen sind wir glimpflich davon gekommen.......*noch*
Nachdem Jeder verschiedene Taktiken des An- bzw. Umziehens verfolgt hatte und es mir oben auf 2150m auf dem höchsten Punkt ein wenig kalt war, fuhr ich die ersten Kilometer der Abfahrt auf breiter Schotterpiste hinunter zum Passo Rolle alleine. 
Hier, in dem Hauptskigebiet von San Martino gab es bei den diesigen Verhältnissen dann ein wenig "Highland- feeling"






Am Passo Rolle trafen wir dann wieder auf die Passstrasse um dieser zuerst bergab zu folgen.
Ausser einem Hinderniss (das aber eher für das Auto, als für uns ein Problem darstellte) verlief die Abfahrt ohne Probleme.



 

 

 Schon nach kurzer Zeit zweigte rechts ein herrlicher Trail ab, der in phantastisch flüssiger Manier, immer wieder die Passstrasse querend, durch eine breite Waldschneise quasi bis vor unser Hoteltür leitete. Ein sehr feiner Abschluß der Etappe.



 



Im gepflegten Hotel Colbricon in San Martino schlugen wir dann um kurz nach 5 ein. Dieses Mal ohne Halbpension machten wir uns dann am Abend auf die Suche nach Nahrung. Nach Empfehlung unserer Hotelmaus ging es in eine sehr "feine" Pizzeria. In echtem Kantinencharme mit Neonbeleuchtung und 100 Tische-Saal gab es dann für Alle die erste Pizza dieser Tour. 
Zum Dessert wechselten wir dann aber doch noch die Lokalität und nachdem dann Alle satt waren ging es wieder zurück in's Hotel.

Die Müdigkeit war allgegenwärtig:


----------



## Handlampe (25. September 2005)

*6. Etappe: San Martino di Castrozza - Levico Terme*

Am 6. Tag war es also soweit: Der Tiefausläufer, dem wir ja die ganze Zeit so brav entgegen gefahren waren, hatte uns erwischt. Schon in der Nacht hatte es den ein oder anderen Schauer gegeben und so verhielt es sich dann auch am Morgen. Die Wolke aus dem Tal in diesem Bild z.B. zog mit unglaublicher Geschwindigkeit hoch und war ca. 5 Minuten später über dem Hotel und regnete sich ab.






Ach ja: So sah dann auf der Etappe unser Outfit aus:






_Die sechs Waschweiber_

Diese komplette Regenmontur sollten wir aber erst später auf der Strecke benötigen. 
Zum Startzeitpunkt um 9.15 in San Martino neigte das Wetter nur zu den besagten Schauern. Nach der normalen Auffrischung der Vorräte ging es direkt in die erste Steigung bzw. in den ersten Trail bzw. zur ersten Panne.
Backloops Kette hatte sich so zwischen das Ritzelpaket und den Speichen geklemmt, das selbst rohe Gewalt sie nicht aus ihrem Versteck hervorbrachte.

Also kam es zu einer weiteren Folge: Emercency room oder: _Thomas Bölter, der Arzt, dem die Frauen vertrauen_

Schwester: "Handschuhe- Kettennieter- Tupfer- Kettenniet- Zange"






Bei soviel geballter Kompetenz konnte es dann auch zügig weiter gehen. Nach leichten Orientierungsproblemen fand unser Guide dann auch die richtige Strecke hoch zur Malga Tognola.
Diese erreichten wir nach etwa 500 hm und konnten sogar dem Regen ein wenig entfliehen, da wir uns jetzt über den Wolken bewegten:






Die Abfahrt auf dem Wanderweg 352 von der Malga Tognola dürfte bei Trockenheit wohl ein richtiges Leckerchen sein, bei der vorhandenen Nässe und den dazugehörigen glitschigen Steinen und Wurzeln bevorzugten es dann doch Alle, anfangs eine kurze Wanderung einzulegen:






Im weiteren Verlauf konnte dann der geneigte Trailpilot früher oder später wieder aufsitzen und die Strecke fahrender Weise bewältigen.






Nach etwa 400 hm hatten wir diese schwierige Passage hinter uns gebracht. Allerdings hatte uns die Feuchtigkeit von Oben auch wieder: Es begann Bindfäden zu regnen. Glücklicherweise konnten wir uns unter eine Waldarbeiterhütte retten. Nachdem es sich dann aber nach einer halben Stunde so richtig eingeregnet hatte  beschlossen wir all unserer Regenuntensilien zu nutzen und weiter zu rollen.

Es ging durch das tief eingeschnittene Val Sorda auf einer Schotterpiste weiter hinunter.
Nach gut 1 Stunde Abfahrt, in der wir etwa 700 hm im strömenden Regen vernichtet hatten erreichten wir das Val Cia.
Es folgte der lange Anstieg, anfangs auf Teer, später auf Schotter, hoch zum Passo Cinque Croci. Was soll man schreiben: Kein wirklicher Spass bei dem Sauwetter.
Dafür gab es dann auf über 2000m eine phantastische Belohnung:

Vor den sagenumwogenenen 5 Kreuzen gab es eine Fernsicht, die man sich schöner wohl nicht erträumen kann:






Nagut, immerhin haben wir in der Suppe das von Azubihänden im ersten Lehrjahr handgeklöppelte und mundgeblasene Blechübungsstück aus feinstem unbehandeltem ST 37 Baustahl gefunden  

Zur Abfahrt gibt es von mir nicht wirklich viel zu berichten, da ich nicht mehr viel gespürt habe. Ich kann nur Eines genau sagen: 
Es ging immer nur Abwärts- ohne Unterbrechung- ohne Gnade- Tunnelblick setzte ein- es goß in strömen- Landschaften und Dörfer huschten vorbei- und immer weiter ging die Abfahrt- verdammt, wann hatte sie endlich ein Ende- Ein Gedanke tauchte auf: ICH WILL HEIM- heim zur Mutti- was mache ich hier bloß

Nach 1500 Höhenmetern ! Abfahrt schlugen wir endlich im weiten Val Sugana ein. 
Ab jetzt galt es noch über 25 Kilometer im Tal zu absolvieren und das Unglaubliche trat ein: Die Wolken verzogen sich:






So zeigte uns der Himmel auf der Fahrt durch die unzähligen Obstplantagen des Val Sugana am Ende sogar teilweise nochmal seine blaue Färbung.

Ankunft in Levico Terme in unserem Hotel "Antica Rosa" : Kurz vor 19.
Und der Name unserer Herberge sollte dann auch Programm sein: Denn genau so Antica wie das Gebäude waren auch seine Gäste. 
Viele Frauen auf einem Fleck können schonmal laut sein- viele ältere Frauen aufgrund mangelnder Hörfähigkeiten können dann noch lauter werden, aber die Krönung durften wir live erleben: 
Ca. 70 *italienische* alte Damen in einem Eßsaal = Lärmpegel:120 db
Ein startender Jumbo ist eine Flüstertüte dagegen. 
So hieß es dann für uns: Oropax hinein, das "üppige" Abendmahl, serviert von einer "liebenswürdigen" Kellnerin, verschlungen und ab in die Zimmer. 
Hier galt dann das Mottoowertrockning


----------



## Kleinblattagent (26. September 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Abfahrt gibt es von mir nicht wirklich viel zu berichten, da ich nicht mehr viel gespürt habe. Ich kann nur Eines genau sagen:
> Es ging immer nur Abwärts- ohne Unterbrechung- ohne Gnade- Tunnelblick setzte ein- es goß in strömen- Landschaften und Dörfer huschten vorbei- und immer weiter ging die Abfahrt- verdammt, wann hatte sie endlich ein Ende- Ein Gedanke tauchte auf: ICH WILL HEIM- heim zur Mutti- was mache ich hier bloß



Vor ca. 3 1/2 Wochen bin ich in engegengesetzter Richtung dort hoch. Komisch, ich habe genau das gleiche gedacht wie Du, nur daß es erst 300 Höhenmeter unterhalb der Paßhöhe angefangen hat zu schütten. Die ersten 1300 Höhenmeter aus dem Val Sugana hinauf habe ich eher wegen der Hitze und dieser im unteren Teil steilen Asphaltstraße gelitten. Mann war ich danach fertig. 



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Frauen auf einem Fleck können schonmal laut sein- viele ältere Frauen aufgrund mangelnder Hörfähigkeiten können dann noch lauter werden, aber die Krönung durften wir live erleben:
> Ca. 70 italienische alte Damen in einem Eßsaal = Lärmpegel:120 db
> Ein startender Jumbo ist eine Flüstertüte dagegen.
> So hieß es dann für uns: Oropax hinein, das "üppige" Abendmahl, serviert von einer "liebenswürdigen" Kellnerin, verschlungen und ab in die Zimmer.



Das liegt definitiv nicht an den "alten" Damen! Bei der gleichen Tour habe ich im Miramonti in Folgaria übernachtet. Das schien die gleiche Atmosphäre gehabt zu haben. Nur waren da neben den älteren Herrschaften noch viele Familien mit ihren kleinen Bambines. Der Vergleich eines startenden Flugzeuges ist schon sehr treffend. Ich habe es mit der New Yorker Börse kurz vor Parkettschluß verglichen. Anscheinend hattet ihr dieselbe "freundliche" Kellnerin wie ich. Die muß wohl in mehreren Hotels jobben!

             Gruß

                 Michael


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2005)

*Nachtrag zur 6. Etappe*


Ich möchte nicht verschweigen dass sich am Ende dieser Etappe unser Mitbiker Thomas alias backloop von der Gruppe mehr oder weniger wortlos getrennt hat und am nächsten Tag mit der Bahn Heim gefahren ist.

Ich persönlich fand das sehr schade. Sicherlich ist an diesem Tag bei den widrigen Umständen einiges schief gelaufen, woran Alle ein wenig Mitschuld getragen haben. 
Aber vielleicht hätte eine Aussprache ( wenn nicht am gleichen Tag, dann doch am Nächsten) die Geschichte ein wenig entspannt. 

Ich hatte mit Thomas sonst nie Probleme und es gab doch immer viel Spass bei den gemeinsamen Touren. 
Naja, vielleicht trifft man sich doch nochmal irgendwo.


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2005)

-----


----------



## Handlampe (2. Oktober 2005)

*7. und letzte Etappe: Levico Terme - Torbole*

Frühstück im Seniorenheim: 
Von der Frische der Backwaren- Auswahl der Beilagen und der Möglichkeit eine gewisse Sättigung zu erlangen eigentlich nur von der Faneshütte getopt, suchten wir nach dem Stolpern über diverse Gehhilfen möglichst schnell das Weite. Da man aber, je weiter man in den Süden kommt, nicht mehr vor 8 Uhr das Frühstück bekommt, ging es dann auch erst um 9.20 auf die letzte Etappe.
Manni hatte die gute Idee sich im Mini-Markt die Zutaten für das 2. Frühstück zu besorgen:
So wurde dann eingekauft: Ein paarma Brot, ein Parmaschinken, ein paarma Süsses und die üblichen Getränke.

So rollten wir also wieder hinaus auf den Radweg durch das:






Also, für das zweite Frühstück würde sich ein wenig Obst ganz gut tun
Aber wo in Teufels Namen sollte man das HIER bloß herbekommen






   














Keinen Schimmer.




UPS, was waren das denn da für grüne und rote Kugeln an den Bäumen: Weihnachtschmuck?
-mal schauen





BOA, wie lecka. Hab lange nicht mehr so schmackhafte Äpfel gegessen.
So stopfte sich Jeder noch einige dieser Köstlichkeiten in den Rucksack bzw. Magen und nach dem Einrollen folgte nun der erste Anstieg auf dem Kaiserjägerweg:



 

 

 

Hier begannen wohl auch schon die Leiden des Manfred M. aus L.
Irgendwie wollte sein Magen nicht mehr so richtig- einer der 70 Äpfel, die er vorher vertilgt hatte, war wohl nicht mehr OK gewesen.   
Nach ca. 750 Höhenmetern war dann der Scheitelpunkt des Kaiserjägerweges erreicht. Nach kurzer Pause ging es jetzt die letzten 100 hm auf Schotter bis zum Ende der heutigen längsten Steigung der Etappe.
Nach kurzer Abfahrt gab es dann in Bertoldi  das 2. Frühstück



 

Über den sentiero della pace verlief die Strecke dann weiter nach Carbonare. Hier wählten wir nicht den direkten Weg auf der Fahrstrasse zum Passo del Sommo, sondern bogen links ab Richtung Forte Cherle- Welches wir aber nie erreichen sollten, denn auch dieser Weg entpuppte sich als nicht ganz einfach. Im teilweise leicht aufgeweichten Lehmboden fielen die bis zu 18% Steigung schon ein wenig schwerer.
Etwa 100m nach dieser Aufnahme (klickt mal auf das Bild- dann erkennt Ihr die nicht mehr wirklich entspannten Gesichtszüge noch besser)



 

entschlossen wir uns die zusätzlichen 200 Höhenmeter auszulassen und auf direkterem Weg den Passo del sommo anzusteuern.
Auf dem Pass gab es dann die obligatorische Rast. Manni versuchte verzweifelt seinem Körper ein wenig Nahrung zuzuführen- leider wollte Diese aber direkt wieder in 's Freie.
In der Abfahrt, kurz hinter Costa bemerkte ich dann, dass ich meine Armlinge auf dem Pass vergessen hatte- also nochmal hoch und die Teile geholt.
In Richtung Serrada gab es schon die ersten feinen Aussichten auf das Etschtal, wenn da nicht immer diese häßlichen Vögel durch's Bild fahren würden






In Serrada begann dann der letzte Aufstieg unseres Alpencrosses zum Gipfel des Finonchio.
Hier wurde quasi das einzige Rennen überhaupt auf unserer Alpenquerung ausgetragen- wer wirft den ersten Blick auf den Lago - tja, Keiner hat gewonnen, da sich der See im Dunst versteckte.
Also, die Einen fuhren Rennen, die Anderen im Delirium: 
Manni war "öhm"- nichts mehr drin. So kam es dass Ralf mit zwei Rädern am Gipfel ankam:






Nach längerer Pause konnte dann Manfred wieder ein wenig regenerieren und die letzte Abfahrt auf Anfangs grobem Schotter in Angriff nehmen:






Wir hatten es "fast" geschafft- immerhin waren wir schon in Rovereto:






Kleines Problem: Bis zum Zentrum von Rovereto und diesem Ortsschild lagen 900 Meter- allerdings nach unten und bei Manni ging gar nichts mehr. 
Wir hatten allerdings Glück im Unglück- mein Schwesterchen war mit ihrem Freund Michael gerade am Gardasee- Also- angerufen und privaten Krankentransport nach Rovereto geordert.
So ließen Ralf und ich unseren lebenden Toten mit seinen Krankenpflegern Thomas und Markus in Moietto zurück und machten uns auf die Abfahrt nach Rovereto um dort Michael zu treffen. 
Hier blieb dann Ralf zurück und ich fuhr mit Michael und seinem Rennbus wieder hinauf. 
Mit der Auszeichnung "Schnellstes Taxi des Monats" in der Tasche kamen wir dann Oben an und packten Manfred in den Rennbrotkasten.
Thomas und Markus begaben sich in die Abfahrt und der gemeinsame Treffpunkt mit Ralf war dann wieder in Rovereto.
Achso....übrigens war mittlerweise die Dunkelheit eingebrochen und es galt noch 17km zu absolvieren. Leider hatte niemand sein Beleuchtungskit dabei und so kam es zum letzten Abenteuer dieser Etappe. Glücklicherweise hatte Ralf ein LED- Rücklicht im Gepäck- trotzdem war es nicht sehr angenehm auf der vielbefahrenen Strasse nach Nago im fast Finsteren zu fahren.
Nach kurzer Strecke konnten wir allerdings auf den neuen Radweg ausweichen, der teilweise abseits der Strasse führte und so tasteten wir uns  also nach Nago.
Hier gab es dann endlich den ersehnten Blick auf den Gardasee- auch ein sehr schöner Anblick mit den vielen Lichtern um den See.

Hmm....so etwa hat das ausgesehen :   







*Kurz vor Einundzwanzig-  Torbole - Lago di Garda - Italien:*


*WIR HATTEN ES GESCHAFFT*


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2005)

*"Ruhetag" und Abreise vom Gardasee*

So, wir hatten es also geschafft, obwohl, so richtig geschafft waren wir Alle noch nicht....naja, zumindest fast Alle nicht. 
Obwohl auch für Manni nach dem Tag X die Welt schon wieder ein wenig besser aussah, so blieb er dann beim Frühstück doch lieber bei Zwieback und Tee.
Apropos Frühstück: Das war dann in unserer letzten Unterkunft, der Villa Stella,  wieder aller erste Wahl. Grosses Buffet und eine Latte Macchiato, die so wohl nur ein Italiener hin bekommen kann.
Nun.....für das leibliche Wohl war dann ja gesorgt.....was jetzt: Einkaufsbummel? Faul am Strand liegen? Über die Promenade schlendern?

Ihr könnt es euch denken: Wir waren immer noch im Bikewahn und dann auch noch die Chance eine Tour ohne Rucksack zu fahren.
Also, nur keinen Rost ansetzten, mein Schwesterchen Michaela und ihren Freund Michael abgeholt und hinauf auf der neuen Ponalestrasse nach Pregasina.






Sehr schön, wie die Italianer die Strasse nach der wirklich "kurzen" Planungs- und Bauzeit von ca. 7 Jahren hinbekommen haben.
In Pregasina gab es dann Brotzeit mit üblich, netter Bedienung.

Es sollte aber noch weiter gehen: Der Passo Rocchetta war das Ziel, aber bis da hinauf gab es noch einige Höhenmeter zu absolvieren. 
Dummerweise verloren wir direkt hinter Pregasina Markus und Michaeal, die dann den Rest der Auffahrt auf der wohl denkbar schlechtestesten Route zum Pass hauptsächlich schiebender Weise verbrachten.
Trotzdem kamen aber Alle Oben an.






Hier trennten sich Michaela und Michael von uns und wir fuhren weiter Richtung Passo Nota. 
Allerdings war unser Daywalker ziemlich am Ende und wir zogen es dann vor, die einfacherer Route auf breitem Schotter zum Ledrosee hinab zu fahren.
Hier entdeckten wir dann noch einen hübschen kleinen Trail abseits der Hauptstrasse hinunter zum Eingang des Autotunnels.
Ab hier folgten wir der Verbindung zur Ponalestrasse bzw. später wieder auf dem schönen Teil dieser Strecke hinunter zum Gardasee und schau an: Plötzlich war auch die unendliche Müdigkeit aus Thomas' Körper verschwunden:






In Riva gab es dann endlich das langersehnte erste orginal italianische Eis:

Was für ein Genuß

Ich hätte wohl den ganzen Laden leer lecken können...
Naja, zumindest gönnten sich alle noch eine zweite Portion
Auf der Promenade posierten wir dann zurück nach Torbole.

Am Abend ging es dann mit unserem Renntaxi hoch nach Nago, wo Michaela im Restaurant......Schlagmichtot....sorry, hab den Namen vergessen schon einen Tisch freigehalten hatte.
So wurde am letzten Abend noch einmal nach allen Regeln geschlemmt und der Lambrusco floß in strömen.

Am nächsten Morgen holte uns dann der Shuttlebus direkt vor der Villa Stella ab. Da wir ja doch ein wenig dezimiert waren gab es natürlich reichlich Platz für Jeden.
Unsere italianische Rennmaus


 
brachte uns in zügigem Tempo, begleitet von einigen italianischen Flüchen über die ganzen lahmen Autos vor Ihr, wieder sicher zu unserem Ausgangspunkt in Steinach zurück.

Übrigens, ein sehr zu empfehlender Shuttleservice: Schnell, günstig, unkompliziert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berg-abfahrer (19. Oktober 2005)

Hey super Tour, witziger Bericht und geile Bilder. Wir sind die Tour ähnlich ca. eine Woche vor Euch gefahren. Schon schön, wenn man die Gegend auf den Fotos kennt


----------



## alpino (20. Oktober 2005)

Sehr schön geschrieben


----------

